# scarriest movie you ever saw



## punjabigyrl

I was curious as to the scarriest movie you have seen. The movie that I found scarry is nightmare on elm street 1 and 2 after that it becomes predictable. I have seen most of the horror movies and quite disappointed because they become quite predictable.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Scary Movie II........I still have nighmares and wet my bed whenever I think about it.


----------



## Ehesef

Snakes on a Plane, muthaf*&ka! 

Just kidding, I've never seen it. I just like doing my Samuel L. Jackson impression.


----------



## aps45819

The Haunting original '63 version


----------



## wharf rat

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Snakes on a Plane, muthaf*&ka!
> 
> Just kidding, I've never seen it. I just like doing my Samuel L. Jackson impression.



You might like this...


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/07/sjackson.html


----------



## MysticalMom

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Snakes on a Plane, muthaf*&ka!
> 
> Just kidding, I've never seen it. I just like doing my Samuel L. Jackson impression.



That was THE dumbest movie B ever made me sit through.  


Scary movies don't scare me, most of them just gross me out. I can't do blood and gore.


----------



## BS Gal

The Exorcist.


----------



## thakidistight

Silver Bullet, my parents used to tape my eyelids open and make me watch it, I WAS ONLY 3 YEARS OLD FOR GODS SAKE, YOU PEOPLE ARE ANIMALS!!!  

But seriously it was Silver bullet, its the first real horror flick I remember watching.


----------



## donbarzini

Psycho(The original)


----------



## kldavis21

I'm with punjabigyrl,the Freddy movies were the worst.


----------



## spookthis

Second vote for the Exorcist.  I was just barely out of the nest then went crawling back in the middle of the night.  I was scared to stay in my apartment by myself for about two weeks.  I think the fact they filmed it in Georgetown made it seem to close and real.  

Before that it was Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte.  My brother was babysitting me and tied me to a chair to watch it on TV.  Mom kicked his butt later when I went crying to her in the middle of the night.


----------



## mainman

The video from the Rondevous of Dowhat singing Neil Diamond songs...


----------



## desertrat

The exorcist made me feel sick. It really affected me, but I still can't go into the ocean with out hearing the music from "Jaws". After that, "Alien".


----------



## Speedy70

I don't watch those type of movies.  It's probably because when I was small, I watched Trilogy of Terror.  I only recall the third part with the little voodoo-type doll.  That movie is probably the reason I do not watch scary movies to this day.


----------



## desertrat

The movie _experience_ that really scared the plop out of me though was pulling into a duplex type drive in In El Cajon, CA, getting in the wrong lane and winding up in the section showing "Shaft". When we looked around we were the only whities in the place.  As the song says, "Mario Andretti would of sure been proud".


----------



## baileydog

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I don't watch those type of movies.  It's probably because when I was small, I watched Trilogy of Terror.  I only recall the third part with the little voodoo-type doll.  That movie is probably the reason I do not watch scary movies to this day.





Karen Black, Trilogy of Terror was great.  Scared the crap out of me.  Same with Exorcist, I couldnt sleep alone for a few days. I would love to see trilogy again.


----------



## BS Gal

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Silver Bullet, my parents used to tape my eyelids open and make me watch it, I WAS ONLY 3 YEARS OLD FOR GODS SAKE, YOU PEOPLE ARE ANIMALS!!!
> 
> But seriously it was Silver bullet, its the first real horror flick I remember watching.


   You were two, not three.


----------



## Speedy70

baileydog said:
			
		

> Karen Black, Trilogy of Terror was great.  Scared the crap out of me.  Same with Exorcist, I couldnt sleep alone for a few days. I would love to see trilogy again.




You can buy it on amazon.com (I bought it for my mom for Christmas one year ).


----------



## FromTexas

Al Gore as the scary animatron in An Inconvienient Truth...


----------



## RoseRed

The only movies that scare me are zombies.


----------



## Hessian

The Shining...
Turn of a Screw...

Sorry...I just don't watch horror movies: Too Blatent: I like the psychological thrillers


----------



## punjabigyrl

OHHH for the life of a scarry movie. Exorcist was not a scarry movie. It was a predictable movie. you knew what was going to happen. I loved the makeup and all.


----------



## desertrat

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> OHHH for the life of a scarry movie. Exorcist was not a scarry movie. It was a predictable movie. you knew what was going to happen. I loved the makeup and all.


No it wasn't scary it was deeply distubing.
You mean you want your life to be like a character in a scary movie?


----------



## _MightyMouse_

punjabigyrl said:
			
		

> I was curious as to the scarriest movie you have seen. The movie that I found scarry is nightmare on elm street 1 and 2 after that it becomes predictable. I have seen most of the horror movies and quite disappointed because they become quite predictable.



Old Yellar. Especially when the boars attacked him


----------



## Inkpen

Scarriest movie?
Alien..still creaps me out.
Freddy, etc..predictable.
The Village...Hitch#### ending..cleaver premise.


----------



## Cowgirl

By far, the scariest movie I've ever seen is The Grudge.    I was living alone in an old farmhouse when I saw it.  I kept seeing that creepy kid with the big eyes....  


I watched it with a friend, and when the girl in the movie turned around (and her jaw was gone so her tongue was hanging out) he grabbed me, and I let out a scream that would wake the dead.  Usually I like scary movies, and once I see one I don't have a problem watching it again, but I will never EVER watch The Grudge again.  I was in the theater watching another movie, when the Grudge 2 trailer came on, and i had to cover my eyes.


----------



## desertrat

I kind of forgot "the werewolf", saw it when I was 11. I had to walk home about 1 1/2 miles after watching it. Alone, since my friends lived the other direction, in the dark and the last 1/2 mile was unlit deserted road. Fastest 1/2 mile ever.


----------



## DoWhat

mainman said:
			
		

> The video from the Rondevous of Dowhat singing Neil Diamond songs...


Could I get a copy of that please.
I'd like to show it to my Mommy and Daddy. They would be so proud of their *middle* child.


----------



## ocean733

I haven't seen a really scary movie in a long, LONG time.  I don't know why, but I can't be scared.  I'm dying to watch a movie that will make me be afraid to go into a dark room by myself!!


----------



## onebdzee

ocean733 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a really scary movie in a long, LONG time.  I don't know why, but I can't be scared.  I'm dying to watch a movie that will make me be afraid to go into a dark room by myself!!



Check your karma


Scariest movie I have ever seen...........

The original House of Wax....I was 11 and it was the very first scary movie I ever went to(and also the first 3D one)


----------



## Pete

Terms of Endearment


----------



## onebdzee

Pete said:
			
		

> Terms of Endearment



Fatal Attraction was also a good one


----------



## ocean733

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Check your karma


 
I might check it out tonight.  I'll let ya know!!  Thanks


----------



## Kyle

The Tanya Harding Wedding Night video.


----------



## Mousebaby

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> By far, the scariest movie I've ever seen is The Grudge.    I was living alone in an old farmhouse when I saw it.  I kept seeing that creepy kid with the big eyes....
> 
> 
> I watched it with a friend, and when the girl in the movie turned around (and her jaw was gone so her tongue was hanging out) he grabbed me, and I let out a scream that would wake the dead.  Usually I like scary movies, and once I see one I don't have a problem watching it again, but I will never EVER watch The Grudge again.  I was in the theater watching another movie, when the Grudge 2 trailer came on, and i had to cover my eyes.




  That has to be the scariest movie I have ever seen.  I haven't seen Grudge 2, not sure I want to!  It took me months to be able to sleep in the complete darkness again.  My husband got tired of sleeping on the edge of the bed with me clinging to him like white on rice!


----------



## Penn

"Alien", the first one. That darned critter was nasty. Plus, the way the directors used the eerie soundtrack and lighting effects. Very creepy!

You just knew something bad was going to happen, but from where?


----------



## Azzy

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You were two, not three.


 I knew it!


----------



## desertrat

I don't remember the name of it, but it was a long time ago. It was a stupid movie, but scared me a lot. These creatures were like little parachutes or something that wouold drop down over your head and suffocate you. That's all I remember about it. 
The there was "The Tingler" it had a scene inside a movie theater where the creature was crawling under the seats. So if you saw it in a movie theater it was way cool. You'd see people pulling their legs up unto the seats, grabbing each others legs. etc. A riot!


----------



## bresamil

I've seen a lot of scary movies Freddy, Jason, Michael (Halloween) and totally gross scary movies Texas Chainsaw, Hitcher, etc, but none of them made me leave the room or theater.
But this one movie....The ex and I were watching it at home in the living room.  It was so intensely unnerving that I didn't realize that I'd left the couch and was backing away until I backed into the kitchen counter.  That broke my trance long enough to see that he had backed into the dining room.  We actually turned it off and left the house to take a break from it.  The movie was Dead Calm.  I can watch it now without running but that first time....totally freaky.


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of scary movies Freddy, Jason, Michael (Halloween) and totally gross scary movies Texas Chainsaw, Hitcher, etc, but none of them made me leave the room or theater.
> But this one movie....The ex and I were watching it at home in the living room.  It was so intensely unnerving that I didn't realize that I'd left the couch and was backing away until I backed into the kitchen counter.  That broke my trance long enough to see that he had backed into the dining room.  We actually turned it off and left the house to take a break from it.  The movie was Dead Calm.  I can watch it now without running but that first time....totally freaky.


Nicole Kidman's break out role


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Nicole Kidman's break out role



I found it intense, but not scary enough to leave the room.  But that is just me.  

The other day I was flipping movie channels to watch a movie and the previous one had not yet ended.  Land of the Dead or something like that.  As soon as I saw the legions of zombies coming out of the water, I couldn't change the channel fast enough.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I found it intense, but not scary enough to leave the room.  But that is just me.
> 
> The other day I was flipping movie channels to watch a movie and the previous one had not yet ended.  Land of the Dead or something like that.  As soon as I saw the legions of zombies coming out of the water, I couldn't change the channel fast enough.


Boy1 is fascinated with zombie flicks. I think they're gross but I've become inured to them.

As to Dead Calm, the only residual I have is I can't handle Billy Zane.  I cringe whenever I see him.


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> Boy1 is fascinated with zombie flicks. I think they're gross but I've become inured to them.
> 
> As to Dead Calm, the only residual I have is I can't handle Billy Zane.  I cringe whenever I see him.



I haven't found a scary movie that leaves me sleepless, other than zombies.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I haven't found a scary movie that leaves me sleepless, other than zombies.


I've never lost sleep over a movie, except as a child.  I didn't mind the old slow zombies, but these new Olympic athlete zombies ...  Makes you want to keep a loaded gun, plenty of ammo, and practice your head shots.


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> I've never lost sleep over a movie, except as a child.  I didn't mind the old slow zombies, but these new Olympic athlete zombies ...  Makes you want to keep a loaded gun, plenty of ammo, and practice your head shots.



I slept with a knife.  Like that would do me a lot of good.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I slept with a knife.  Like that would do me a lot of good.


Shoot them in the head!!!

To get over your zombie phobia, get Shaun of the Dead, a British parody of zombie movies.  A riot!


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> Shoot them in the head!!!
> 
> To get over your zombie phobia, get Shaun of the Dead, a British parody of zombie movies.  A riot!



I think I'll pass.  They have given me nightmares since I was a child.


----------



## somdebay

Gigli - explanation enough


----------



## BuddyLee

Don't know about scary but the most gory film I've seen was _Cannibal Holocaust_.  It's banned in a plethora of countries, very sick and twisted.


----------



## BuddyLee

aps45819 said:
			
		

> The Haunting original '63 version


Excellent choice.

I love the older horror films a lot better than the newer ones.


----------



## BuddyLee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I haven't found a scary movie that leaves me sleepless, other than zombies.


They're coming to get you Barbara!  They're coming!


----------



## RoseRed

I am currently watching "The Hills Have Eyes"


----------



## MysticalMom

The other day I said scary movies didnt really scare me. Well.... that was before I saw *The Messengers * tonight. That shiat creeped me right out.

I may never sleep again.


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am currently watching "The Hills Have Eyes"


Yup,  
for "B" movies.......that one was a "D".


----------



## vraiblonde

baileydog said:
			
		

> Karen Black, Trilogy of Terror was great.  Scared the crap out of me.


OMG!!  The one with the voodoo doll!!!    I was 11 years old and that part scared the crap out of me.  EVERY noise was that terrible doll coming to get me.


----------



## vraiblonde

Although, I must admit that right now I'm scared by the movie I'm making in my head about Tater being taken over by his mutant potatoes.  Like a pod person or something.


----------



## hvp05

I have not scanned this whole thread, so I don't know what others have put in thus far...

My favorite classic was/is the first "Friday the 13th".  I admit that when I first heard the ominous whisper of "ch-ch ah-ah" I was spooked.  And I jumped when he flew out of the water at the end.

Other favorites are "Mary Shelley's Frankenstein" because of its grittiness.  Branagh did not _try_ to make the film "super scary" - like the other incarnations; he retained the humanness that Shelley wanted and that is scarier than anything for me.  Also, "Sleepy Hollow" is up there, but not so much for its fright factor as for its visuals.  Beautiful film, wicked good villain.

I heard one guy say "The Descent" was the "scariest movie" he had ever seen.  I liked it... mostly for the hot chicks.    

I'm pretty skeptical with most films because I usually end up laughing.  My dad and I used to sit up late when I was young and he desensitized me to most blood and guts.  Now, sitting and watching an eye surgery on Discovery Health...  :shiver:


----------



## Hollywoodmom

Stephen King's "It". The original one, with Tim Curry as the clown Pennywise. Still can't handle clowns. Uber creepy!!


----------



## virgovictoria

The only movie that I've seen that has made me run and hide was a Richard Simmons work-out tape!    <~My eyes still burn at the memory :sniff:


----------



## Dondi

By far, "The Exorcist". My friend and I went to see it in the early 80's when it was re-released in the theaters. I couldn't get to sleep after watching it. I kept thinking that if I peeked, I see a demonic Linda Blair grinning in my bedroom window. 

I'm not scared of zombies, I'm not scared of Jasons, or Freddies, or Michael Myers (no, not Austin Powers). But the reason it scares me so is that there is an element of realism due to reports of actual demonic possessions. It just gets too close to my Christian roots, I guess.

But the other movie that scared the wits out of me was "Carrie" with Sissy Spacek, right at the end when the hand came up out of the grave.


----------



## Speedy70

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> OMG!!  The one with the voodoo doll!!!    I was 11 years old and that part scared the crap out of me.  EVERY noise was that terrible doll coming to get me.




Yes, that's the one I mentioned.  I was younger than 11 when I watched it with my mom.  To this day, my mom will come up behind me making that awful "cha cha cha cha" noise the doll made and it scares the crap out of me!!!


----------



## SpeedyG

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the one I mentioned.  I was younger than 11 when I watched it with my mom.  To this day, my mom will come up behind me making that awful "cha cha cha cha" noise the doll made and it scares the crap out of me!!!


"Pet Cemetary" When little Gage was saying, "I want to play with you".


----------



## SamSpade

Most vampire and zombie movies scared the crap out of me as a kid - even the cheesy "Night Stalker" original with Jack Palance. 

I guess I don't know what it is about current movies - but they seem to fall in a number of categories. 

First is, gore. They're trying to shock you with the level of grisliness they can get away with. They don't do anything to me. Freddy and Jason and Michael Meyers did nothing to me because they were never going to be allowed to die. Like the Terminator and Marion Barry, they were always gonna be back.

Another is, the level of catastrophe - you know, all life in the universe extinguished - God and all his angels destroyed - a torment in hell forever. They keep ratcheting it up in movies, and it's pointless. The bigger the catastrophe, the more likely the good guys will win.

Another is the moralism. You can always tell in your classically told horror story who the "good guy" is, who the "bad guy" is, and which of the various non-descript cast members are gonna DIE before the film completes - and which of the remaining cast will still be alive by film's end. Or if there are no really redeeming characters - the bad guys are gonna either win - or not be completely defeated by film's end.

So, horror films rarely scare me - but a good suspense film, horror or not can have me gripping the seat, ESPECIALLY if the director hasn't given too many clues as to who's gonna survive.


----------



## JMILL24

Pet Cemetery…couldn’t sleep for a week.  Kept dreaming of that guy in the beginning who got run over by the truck and that creepy little kid…..


----------



## desertrat

JMILL24 said:


> Pet Cemetery…couldn’t sleep for a week.  Kept dreaming of that guy in the beginning who got run over by the truck and that creepy little kid…..



I want to play _with you_!
 Little Gage was not very nice when he came back.


----------



## FerretRescue

punjabigyrl said:


> I was curious as to the scarriest movie you have seen. The movie that I found scarry is nightmare on elm street 1 and 2 after that it becomes predictable. I have seen most of the horror movies and quite disappointed because they become quite predictable.



A few of those 8 films to die for where pretty scary and anything japenese


----------



## Rael

onebdzee said:


> Fatal Attraction was also a good one


I'd have to agree with this one.


----------



## FireBrand

I had nightmares after seeing


















Frankenweenie


----------



## Pushrod

The 1963 flick. the original "Night of the Living Dead". We had a family cemetary on our property and after seeing that movie I always walked by it a bit faster at dusk and at night.


----------



## BuddyLee

Pushrod said:


> The 1963 flick. the original "Night of the Living Dead". We had a family cemetary on our property and after seeing that movie I always walked by it a bit faster at dusk and at night.


1968  One of my favorites if not the top.


----------



## (((echo)))

when i was young the worst was "something wicked this way comes"
and when I came back from a med cruise I saw "the blair whitch project" (i didnt know it was fake)
but my all time WTF OMG is "the legend of boggy creek" (which is almost impossible to find) due to that I STILL get a lil un-nerved when i walk in the woods alone


----------



## mrboswell

punjabigyrl said:


> I was curious as to the scarriest movie you have seen. The movie that I found scarry is nightmare on elm street 1 and 2 after that it becomes predictable. I have seen most of the horror movies and quite disappointed because they become quite predictable.



Last House on the Left. Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## sux2b44

Funland - scared the pee out of me!!!!!


----------



## HouseCat

Probably The Thing. Gah... just the thought of something like that happening is scary.


----------



## clevalley

Not sure - the one that really got into my head was "Blair Witch Project" - watched it late at night and the next morning went hunting... kind of wigged me out.

Jaws was on last night - some of the parts still make me jump even though I kinda know they are coming!  The boy nearly jumped out of the chair on a couple of them!


----------



## usagent

(((echo))) said:


> when i was young the worst was "something wicked this way comes"
> and when I came back from a med cruise I saw "the blair whitch project" (i didnt know it was fake)
> but my all time WTF OMG is "the legend of boggy creek" (which is almost impossible to find) due to that I STILL get a lil un-nerved when i walk in the woods alone



"the legend of boggy creek" ruined my childhood. Well that and a camp counselor.


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Kain99

Fried Green Tomatoes.... When they BBQ that guy at the end it freaks me out!


----------



## Baja28

Someone turned Tiggs internet boobs into an animated .gif.

I haven't slept well since seeing them.


----------



## sux2b44

*Red Karma*

Someone gave me red karma and I dont know why????  I didnt do anything.  They said "right back at ya"    I am sorry I offended you.


----------



## Mateo

aps45819 said:


> The Haunting original '63 version



That was an excellent one...particularly the scene where the two women are in the room, the door is bulging as something is putting pressure on it, when one of them starts screaming that the other is holding her arm and hurting it,only that the other woman is not holding her arm......
My favorite still is Murders in the Rue Morgue....with the Orangutan in the basement....I still look around nervously when I am in a basement, and you are talking about 40 some years ago....


----------



## toppick08

Not really scary, but "Angel Heart" will keep you on edge..


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Speedy70 said:


> I don't watch those type of movies.  It's probably because when I was small, I watched Trilogy of Terror.  I only recall the third part with the little voodoo-type doll.  That movie is probably the reason I do not watch scary movies to this day.



Didn't those come on in the afternoon, like around 4 or 5?  I REMEMBER that voo-doo doll one and that scared the sheyot out of me.  It didn't help that my step-father was standing behind me and yelled boo at a real scary part 

I've been looking for a real scary movie to watch.  I don't like shoot 'em up movies, but something that keeps you on the edge of your seat.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sux2b44

Sorry  - the movie I said before was wrong - it was called Funhouse.


----------



## Baja28

jaybeeztoo said:


> Didn't those come on in the afternoon, like around 4 or 5?  I REMEMBER that voo-doo doll one and that scared the sheyot out of me.  It didn't help that my step-father was standing behind me and yelled boo at a real scary part
> 
> I've been looking for a real scary movie to watch.  I don't like shoot 'em up movies, but something that keeps you on the edge of your seat.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Karen Black starred in that voo doo episode


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Baja28 said:


> Karen Black starred in that voo doo episode



I know...I vaguely remember the show but distinctly remember that damn voo doo doll.  Scared me to death!!!

Was that a weekly or daily show?


----------



## Baja28

jaybeeztoo said:


> I know...I vaguely remember the show but distinctly remember that damn voo doo doll.  Scared me to death!!!
> 
> Was that a weekly or daily show?


Don't remember but I do remember she smiled and had the voo doo dolls teeth.

Anyone remember Circle of Fear?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Baja28 said:


> Don't remember but I do remember she smiled and had the voo doo dolls teeth.
> 
> Anyone remember Circle of Fear?



Not me, sorry.


----------



## flomaster

Any vampire movie when I was a kid.  In the early 70's Dracula movies were popular.  They even had a Blacula flick which makes me laugh now.  I used to go to bed and freak myself out so bad and cover my head with the sheet to keep them away from my neck.  Trilogy of Terror scared the crap out of me with the hacking little voodoo guys.  Amittyville Horror in my older childhood and finally I love every Saw movie.  Saw is not scary but the director is one twisted F'r. I love his work.


----------



## RoseRed

flomaster said:


> Any vampire movie when I was a kid.  In the early 70's Dracula movies were popular.  They even had a Blacula flick which makes me laugh now.  I used to go to bed and freak myself out so bad and cover my head with the sheet to keep them away from my neck.  Trilogy of Terror scared the crap out of me with the hacking little voodoo guys.  Amittyville Horror in my older childhood and finally I love every Saw movie.  Saw is not scary but the director is one twisted F'r. I love his work.



Chicken.


----------



## flomaster

RoseRed said:


> Chicken.



Why yes, yes I am.  I ain't scared to admit it!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

flomaster said:


> Why yes, yes I am.  I ain't scared to admit it!!!!





Charlie and the Chocolate family will be starting shortly.


----------



## flomaster

RoseRed said:


> Charlie and the Chocolate family will be starting shortly.



Backyardigans creep me out!!!


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> Charlie and the Chocolate family will be starting shortly.



Umpa Lumpas....


----------



## RoseRed

flomaster said:


> Backyardigans creep me out!!!



You should turn it on.  All the Oompa Loompas are the same person.


----------



## flomaster

RoseRed said:


> You should turn it on.  All the Oompa Loompas are the same person.



Watching now.  Extreme makeover commercial was pretty cool and that lip gloss commercial was weird.  Just what I want is a chick with plastic lips kissing me!!!


----------



## RoseRed

flomaster said:


> Watching now.  Extreme makeover commercial was pretty cool and that lip gloss commercial was weird.  Just what I want is a chick with plastic lips kissing me!!!



Careful what you wish for.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:


> Careful what you wish for.



What channel is that on?  I'm watching Sixteen Candles.  Jake Ryan :swoon:


----------



## Baja28

You fools should be on FOX watching the Bud Shootout.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Baja28 said:


> You fools should be on FOX watching the Bud Shootout.



:boring:


----------



## kris31280

When I was 5 years old the babysitters kept my 3 year old brother and I up to watch A Nightmare on Elm Street.  I had a waterbed at the time and I wouldn't sleep in it for 4 months, I was convinced I'd end up as a blood fountain on the ceiling.

My mom loves horror movies and so after that she got it in her head that my brother and I should watch them with her and she'd make them less scary... didn't work that way.  The next movie that scared the crap out of me (and still can make me jump to this day) is "Night of the Demons".

"The Grudge" was uber scary in the theater, but Japanese horror gets me every time.

"Stay Alive" actually had me kind of jumping up and cringing.

The best one, though, was "The Blair Witch Project" before the movie was revealed to being just a movie and not a documentary.  I lived out in the country, 10 minutes from the nearest town on a dirt road, and I used to bring people over to watch it late at night and then make them go home.  My mom scared my brother because she went outside his window one night banging rocks and the next morning there was a pile of stones on the front porch when he went to school.


----------



## BuddyLee

Baja28 said:


> You fools should be on FOX watching the Bud Shootout.


THAT is the scariest program I've ever seen.

I can't sleep thinking about left hand turns all night long.


----------



## JLS

punjabigyrl said:


> I was curious as to the scarriest movie you have seen. The movie that I found scarry is nightmare on elm street 1 and 2 after that it becomes predictable. I have seen most of the horror movies and quite disappointed because they become quite predictable.



Don't know about anybody else - but the 1st Jeepers Creepers movie was FREAKY!!  the 2nd one wasn't that bad..  also, I liked Vacancy with Luke Wilson & Kate Beckinsale - just because you never really know about some of those backroad hotels..


----------



## JLS

MysticalMom said:


> The other day I said scary movies didnt really scare me. Well.... that was before I saw *The Messengers * tonight. That shiat creeped me right out.
> 
> I may never sleep again.



The new one!?!?!  With that guy from Sex & The City (he played Aidan can't think of his real name), I saw that - that was good!!


----------



## JLS

On Netflix - they have that Legend of Boggy Creek (with a long wait it says) AND theres a part 2!!!  I've never seen it, I'ma put it in my queue..


----------



## (((echo)))

JLS said:


> On Netflix - they have that Legend of Boggy Creek (with a long wait it says) AND theres a part 2!!!  I've never seen it, I'ma put it in my queue..



??????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????
i have been looking for that movie for years
if and when you get it....let me know, i wanna copy it


----------



## JLS

(((echo))) said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????
> ?????????????????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????????????????
> i have been looking for that movie for years
> if and when you get it....let me know, i wanna copy it



Sure..  Will let u know if/when I ever get it..  It says "long wait" so not sure how long that'll be?!?!  but by the time I get to it, maybe it'll be ready by then..


----------



## remaxrealtor

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## FireBrand

remaxrealtor said:


> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


 


 and don't forget "Plan 9 from Outer Space"


----------



## PsyOps

Jaws.


----------



## FireBrand

The Exorcist


----------



## BuddyLee

FireBrand said:


> and don't forget "Plan 9 from Outer Space"


Also known as "The worst movie ever made".


----------



## unixpirate

Buddylee on 4th of July


----------



## BuddyLee

unixpirate said:


> Buddylee on 4th of July


Boom, crackle crackle.


----------



## unixpirate

BuddyLee said:


> Boom, crackle crackle.



Boom bang over the table with all the libations, dang that garage door hurt, crackle crackle from Unix's knees cause he was trying to pick me up..


----------

